# Mr16 halogen problems gu7 base type



## dham206 (Mar 6, 2016)

Hello fellow sparkys,

I am currently having trouble with some mr16 gu7 base type halogens in a commercial building. The transformer is 12v and fed with 277v. Lamp wattage is 50w. Also they are a halo recessed can style fixture that has a bracket that holds the socket up inside the fixture. I have replaced all of the lamps and half the sockets (ones that were bad). The lamps have worked for 1-4 days before many of them burnt out. i have tested the transformers and they seem fine putting out the required 12v. i am scratching my head trying to figure out why these lamps burnt out so quickly when the sockets have been replaced and the transformers appear to be good. Is it possible it is a overheating problem due to not enough ventilation (no thermal sensor inside)? The transformers cost $100 to replace and are very hard to take out. I don't want to start replacing transformers if they are good and this problem keeps happening. i am considering trying a 35w lamp instead of 50w to see if over heating is a issue but again im not sure what the real problem is. I considered retrofitting the fixtures to Led but a few problems arise. 1 the cost of changing every fixture (all sockets would have to be gu10 for Led). 2 applying 277v to the small socket wires that are millimters away from touching the grounded bracket that holds the socket. i am afraid of potential arcing. Im not sure what direction to take here. Ive never encountered a problem like this before.

side note: gu7 base types are hard to get. i have to order them from out of state as no vendor in Wa state have them.


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

We had those all over such a pain and burn out very fast because of the heat. Phillips makes a very nice led mr16 that cuts the heat immensely and helped keep the whips from breaking down. I haven't worked on one in two to three years

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------

